# Klipsch Reference speakers



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok guys have made room to upgrade to the Reference line of Klipsch . Going with the rc-62 center and rb-51 for fronts and rs-42 for rears . will be using my yamaha 663 AV just wandering if i need to upgrade my rb-51 to the 61 or if the 51s will be fine till i get more cash . And if my receiver will be ok to push these speakers . or do i need to go with an amp for the center ? And if so what amp would be good.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Klipsch's are truly some of the easiest to drive Speakers on the Market. They can play unbelievably loud with very little amplifier power so I really do not think you need to worry about upgrading to an outboard amplifier unless your room is enormous.

The RB-51's really should work great with your Center and Surrounds. I really would not be concerned about them being a generation behind. What really matters is you have the same Brand of Speaker for all channels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

just worried that my center speakers are 6.5 woofers and the rb-51s are 5.25 woofers does that matter?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ideally, all drivers should be the same size, but the huge thing is that all of your Speakers are Horn Loaded. And in truth, having a larger Center Channel is great as it is considered by many to be the most important Speaker in HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

The 61s can be bi wired the 51s can't does that make a big diff. All I do is use it for movies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Also I'm in a town house so room is not that big .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Biwiring is a somewhat debated subject. I have never experienced a huge difference biwiring. The true advantage I find to having dual terminals is the ability to biamp which can make a huge difference.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Now my receiver can bi amp can u do thy with any speaker ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

And also Iv been useing the quintet series klipsch and can only turn it up to around -20 be for the neighbors start to beat on the wall lol. So think I'll be fine with the sound lvls
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If your AVR offers biamping, it is almost always for the front channels, (Mains) And in this instance, you can use any Speakers as it does not require 2 sets of Speaker Cable per Channel or Dual Terminals.

In most Biamping applications, it is with 2 different outboard Amplifiers. Some choose to use a Tube Amplifier to drive the Tweeter and Midrange Driver and a Solid State Amplifier to drive to Bass driver in a Speaker which offers Dual Terminals. Or 2 Solid State Amplifiers for a super powerful setup.

Some Speakers can even be Triamped. These are huge super expensive Speakers on the whole.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol your talking japaneease now lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
To simplify, your Speakers are quite efficient so there is no need to biamp them. Biwiring does not usually make a huge difference. However, some believe it makes the Speakers sound more open. If you have the inclination, you can try biwiring and see if you like the way it sounds better.

And indeed if with Quintet's you are getting Neighbor angst, the Reference Series will have the potential for much disharmony.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Also should i set the front speakers and center to large and at 80hz or small ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would absolutely set your Center Channel to Small and set the Crossover to 80 Hz. I would do the same with your Front Speakers and Surrounds. What Subwoofer are you using?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Klipsch sub 12 got a deal on it . Had an svs and sold it and regret doing it going to use the klipsch till i get enough cash to buy another svs


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought since my center was 6.5 in woofers i had to set them to large


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your Center Channel is rated down to 57 Hz, which is nowhere near low enough to be run Full Range. (Large) 57 Hz is fairly impressive cutoff point for a Center Channel as many do not go that low. If you did not have a Subwoofer, your CC would do far better than most CC's.

So again, set your CC to Small and 80 Hz. You could theoretically crossover at 60 Hz, but THX and the vast majority of users would set it at 80 Hz.

Your Subwoofer is far more capable with a 12" powered Driver to handle bass reproduction for all of your Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Thnx you have been a big help . Is there any other pointers u can give me ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your Yamaha has YPAO which is their proprietary Speaker Setup Program. I would run YPAO and regardless of how it configures your Speakers, set them all to 80 Hz. Aside from that, just make sure you setup your Speakers as symmetrically as possible and enjoy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

What do you mean by symmetrically ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That your Front Speakers are evenly spaced from the back wall and evenly spaced apart from the Center Channel.

Same thing with your Surrounds in terms of them being placed the same distance away from the back of your Room. Using a Tape Measurer is quite handy and recommended.

Here is THX's recommended Speaker Setup:http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok thank you agian for ur help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
No worries. Really think you are going to be really happy going from the Quintet to Klipsch's Reference Series. That is a major upgrade. I am afraid your Neighbors are going to hate it. Highly recommend renting or buying a House whenever possible.

When I first moved to Sarasota, I lived in an Apartment for 6 Months before getting a House. Having a quality HT and living in an Apartment simply does not work.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

